# Omega. What's the difference.....please.



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

My 1962 gold Omega's dial just says Omega automatic. (Cal 552).

I've seen others that look the same, but their dials have Seamaster on the lower half as well.

Is there a difference and if so, what is it please?

Rob....


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Does the 62 have a press on back? The Seamaster watches all carry a decent waterproof rating, and generally have a screw on back.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

scottswatches said:


> Does the 62 have a press on back? The Seamaster watches all carry a decent waterproof rating, and generally have a screw on back.


 Yes of course. Only a press on back. DOH!!!!!!!!(Stupid boy!)

So the Seamaster will command a high price?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

When I had my '72 Geneve cal.613. I did a bit of searching and Omega made the exact same watch, but with the Seamaster script. One of the members on here owns one in gold colour as I remember. At the time I darted a question about the wr and it was the same as mine apparently at about 30 or 50m. My Geneve had a screw on back, so probably more marketing than anything else. Read no difference in this instance


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

In broad terms it seems like there is a pecking order which runs;

Omega international Collection ( no branding)

Geneve/DeVille

Seamaster

Constellation

Though as noted sometimes very similar spec watches can be labelled one or more with no apparent rhyme or reason. The F300s in particular play very fast and loose with this. The market does seem to place a premium on the brands towards the bottom of the list esp Constellation which can double the value over a no brand or Geneve even though there may be no real spec advantage where both may use a 552 or 565 movement. Obviously the issued or dive watches can fall outside this scheme.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Padders said:


> In broad terms it seems like there is a pecking order which runs;
> 
> Omega international Collection ( no branding)
> 
> ...


 Are the F300s hummers?


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

robden said:


> Are the F300s hummers?


 Yes exactly. The normal rules don't seem to apply with those, the Connies are no better built or flashier than the Geneves or no-names and the seamasters (like the cone models) may have exactly the same sealing and depth rating as models from other families since they all seem to have a crown and caseback gasket. The only exception really is the SMf300 120m diver watch (198.005) which is built as well or better than the earlier SM300 auto divers which get all the attention and all the cash.

Re: your 1962 model, regardless of dial branding, the fact that you have the auto 552 model adds a lot of value over the similar looking manual wind models with 601 or similar movements so it is a plus on that score. The 552 is beautiful to look at, all the 50's and 60's Omega autos are wonderful things to admire with the scalloped rotor and coppered plates.

It may be worth finding out the casebook reference number and trying it out on the Omega Vintage Database to see what info (if any) is on there. It has plenty of gaps in coverage but it may give you a bit more info.

Link: https://www.omegawatches.com/planet-omega/heritage/vintage/


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Padders said:


> Yes exactly. The normal rules don't seem to apply with those, the Connies are no better built or flashier than the Geneves or no-names and the seamasters (like the cone models) may have exactly the same sealing and depth rating as models from other families since they all seem to have a crown and caseback gasket. The only exception really is the SMf300 120m diver watch (198.005) which is built as well or better than the earlier SM300 auto divers which get all the attention and all the cash.
> 
> Re: your 1962 model, regardless of dial branding, the fact that you have the auto 552 model adds a lot of value over the similar looking manual wind models with 601 or similar movements so it is a plus on that score. The 552 is beautiful to look at, all the 50's and 60's Omega autos are wonderful things to admire with the scalloped rotor and coppered plates.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for that but when I put in the details I have, it comes back with "No results".


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

robden said:


> Thanks for that but when I put in the details I have, it comes back with "No results".


 Not every model is on there annoyingly but keep trying and try adding or taking away a zero after the decimal, it can be very flakey, 198.0020 might work whereas 198.020 might not for instance and vice versa. Post the number here if you want us to have a try. It's not a security concern like the movement number which is a bad idea to post in full, all the same model will share the same casaback no.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Padders said:


> Not every model is on there annoyingly but keep trying and try adding or taking away a zero after the decimal, it can be very flakey, 198.0020 might work whereas 198.020 might not for instance and vice versa. Post the number here if you want us to have a try. It's not a security concern like the movement number which is a bad idea to post in full, all the same model will share the same casaback no.


 Thanks for this.

It reads like this: 992

153456


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

robden said:


> Thanks for this.
> 
> It reads like this: 992
> 
> 153456


 Hmm that doesn't look like a caseback number to me. Is the case marked Dennison? If so those numbers wont help as they don't relate to the Omega model scheme and the case is local to the UK, this was common with the 9K stuff, I have a manual wind 9K Omega in a Dennison case. If it is a Swiss Omega case then I would have expected something like 161.XXX for a self winding, centre second, non-water resistant model without calendar, unless it is using the older 4 digit caseback codes


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Padders said:


> Not every model is on there annoyingly but keep trying and try adding or taking away a zero after the decimal, it can be very flakey, 198.0020 might work whereas 198.020 might not for instance and vice versa. Post the number here if you want us to have a try. It's not a security concern like the movement number which is a bad idea to post in full, all the same model will share the same casaback no.


 Thanks for this.

It reads like this: 992

153456

Omega watch co In a triangle.

Below that is the hallmark and below that is A.L.D. with the number underneath.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Sounds like a Dennison cased watch. There was punitive import duty on gold watches, so many manufacturers imported movements to be cased in England and avoid the tax


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

ALD is short for A L Dennison. As noted above, this was a Birmingham case maker and there were tax reasons why Swiss movements ended up in British cases. Many Omegas and Rolex of the 40s/50s and even 60 came in Dennison cases. Nothing wrong with it but it makes finding the model number trickier as you can't go off the numbers inside.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

During the sixties, Omega chose to label dials apparently as the spirit moved them. If you look through the old catalogues you'll see numerous dial arrangements and just as likely will see completely different variations on Omega's database. Considering the age of these watches now, you won't see any significant difference in price between a Geneva and Seamaster that use the same case and movement.

Later,
William


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks all.

I think this is why I'm not an Omega fan.

Omegas I've had in the past, I've had trouble moving them on. Every one seems to be so suspicious....including me.

Rob....


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Regarding searching out the Vintage Omega database is you can't find by model number. Search via the year your watch and just look through that period plus or minus a few years either side until you find it, most are they some are missing.

Here is a good website for advertising and instruction books.

http://www.old-omegas.com/


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

martinzx said:


> Regarding searching out the Vintage Omega database is you can't find by model number. Search via the year your watch and just look through that period plus or minus a few years either side until you find it, most are they some are missing.
> 
> Here is a good website for advertising and instruction books.
> 
> http://www.old-omegas.com/


 Those are the catalogues I was alluding to. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

I must admit to this watch growing on me. For an oldie it is very accurate. Despite not being wound at all (not moved) for over 24 hours

it is still keeping up with my eco-drive after 3 days. I may have to get an Omega strap for it now.

Rob....


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

robden said:


> I must admit to this watch growing on me. For an oldie it is very accurate. Despite not being wound at all (not moved) for over 24 hours
> 
> it is still keeping up with my eco-drive after 3 days. I may have to get an Omega strap for it now.
> 
> Rob....


 Absolutely. A cheaper alternative might be to buy an Omega buckle and put it on a generic strap.

Dec


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Deco said:


> Absolutely. A cheaper alternative might be to buy an Omega buckle and put it on a generic strap.
> 
> Dec


 Yeah that's what I tthought but how many of these buckles really are Omega ones?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

These ones are usually the genuine article:









These ones are usually counterfeit:









Later,
William


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

William_Wilson said:


> These ones are usually the genuine article:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you. :thumbsup:

Rob....


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

If you get a buckle from cousins you can be sure it's the real deal , I think off eBay it would be fairly risky , cousins do some nice straps to


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks all but I don't think I'll bother. I can see it now. Someone will say, "Oh that's a 60s watch with a modern buckle! You don't want to do that!" (said in a nerdy voice.)

So I'll just get a leather and put it on.

I enjoy my watches and I really can't be ar**d with worrying about whether they are fake or not. Which is one of the reasons I'm not keen on Omegas, Rolex and the like.

I don't think you get too many fake Citizens, Seikos and other lower priced watches. But I have or have had enough of them to hopefully spot one.

Cheers. Rob....


----------

